# Can technology make a paralyzed talk again?



## maneetpuri (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

Have you ever thought about the rate at which technology is advancing at present? I guess not . There was a time when wheel chairs were considered as the best possible substitute for those who couldn't walk and now I am reading news post on technology that can enable a paralyzed to spell words. This is a bit similar to what Stephen Hawking uses, only difference being is the technology, that this scanner can enable a person to spell letters using his or her thought process.

'Functional magnetic resonance imaging' is the technology that powers this concept and enables a person to chose between 27 character. This device attached with a person analyzes the blood flow pattern produced in the brain depending on the alphabet which he is thinking of!

I also read about technology that can bridge the gap between the man and machine interface! This technology will establish a connection between a robot and a human, which means commanding a robot using brain waves. Do you think we will be able to perfect such technology for human use? If yes, to what extent? Can technology gift a disabled person his own natural ability?

Cheers

Maneet Puri


----------

